# guess i'm requesting critique.



## triage (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm not really active on FA so i don't have a lot of people who would weigh in, but i've added two songs to a youtube channel for easy viewing. i'd like to hear some opinions about them and what i can improve on (i can only imagine that the answer will inevitably be "a lot").

both are electronic, experimental, maybe strays into the "post-dubstep" or 2-step garage territory explored by skream, burial, and those on hyperdub/hotflush records. 

[video=youtube;ZEG-ZcwtuuU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEG-ZcwtuuU[/video]
[video=youtube;VSKxoPTUtuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSKxoPTUtuA[/video]


----------



## LOLPOP (Mar 8, 2012)

Your music scares the shit outta me but its awesome and from what i can tell your mastering skills are far beyond mine. This type of music is new to me but overall i think its nice and calming from a creepy angle, sorta reminding me of what bg music you would hear from an indie game. Real imaginative something i stuggle to do :V as my music is mainly cheap ass techno generic stuff. not much improvement is needed because i cant hear any faults but then again this type of music is new to me so yeah.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 8, 2012)

It's rather interesting to listen to, but even MORE interesting if you turn down the volume of the first one and listen to them at the same time.  They blend together rather well actually if you get the timing right.


----------



## triage (Mar 12, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> It's rather interesting to listen to, but even MORE interesting if you turn down the volume of the first one and listen to them at the same time.  They blend together rather well actually if you get the timing right.




oh shiiiiiit


----------

